
How to Explain Bitcoin to Your Grandmother - kvee
http://suitpossum.blogspot.com/2013/04/how-to-explain-bitcoin-to-your.html
======
anoncoward111
Bitcoin is digital money, Grandma. Say that you want to send me money for my
birthday, Instead of paying for postage and an envelope, and instead of going
to the bank or ATM to cash a check, you just send it from your computer to my
computer.

And it's a lot safer than using social security numbers and mailboxes and
cash. You know how sometimes the mailman or the neighborhood kid will steal
cash from an envelope? As long as you keep your computer secure, that wont
happen with bitcoin

